
NODE VOL 02 – A zine featuring open hardware projects and decentralized software - Famicoman
https://n-o-d-e.net/nodevol02.html
======
justinclift
Nifty. It has a free download (pdf), and there are lots of interesting
projects in this I haven't seen before.

The Open Book ([https://github.com/joeycastillo/The-Open-
Book](https://github.com/joeycastillo/The-Open-Book)) is featured in there as
well. :)

------
stallmanite
Gives me the feel of when I first read Phrack. Nice work

